# How Yaw?....From Ark-can-saw



## BMD (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey folk's got turned-on to this site from a member.

I'm an x-bower:bolt:* BUT* my 10yr son has graduated from the x-bow to a "real" bow! ( Diamond Razor's edge - 45lb and every other thing imaginable on the bow!).

My main hobby is Duck hunting...ergo my other name" Quack addict".

However, the x-bow has brought me back into archery and possible all the way back to a compound in the future?? 

So....Hey Yaw!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* BMD. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## robin-hooded (Feb 6, 2010)

welcome to a fellow (or feller) arkansan


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

:welcome: to AT :blob1: :RockOn:


----------

